# Can't get over 200 degrees



## mrraeder (May 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a char-broil vertical box charcoal smoker, cheap I understand however I have some questions I am hoping someone my be able to help with.

I have cooked two pork butt and two racks of ribs on this smoker however I am having a hard time maintaining a 225 temp.  I noticed when looking at the WSM that the coal pan is perforated to allow air and ash through and the one that I have resembles an over sized water pan, could this be a reason why my fire is dull? In addition, the water pan is pretty low to the coal pan could this also be effecting my temps?

When using this smoker I normally start by lighting a fire in the coal pan, waiting till good and grey then inserting into the smoker.  Since this is not a very insulated smoker would the minion method work better?  

Thanks, and yes I am saving up for a WSM, and am looking for a decent temp management system for it as well, thoughts?

Brandon


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 13, 2013)

Mrraeder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a char-broil vertical box charcoal smoker, cheap I understand however I have some questions I am hoping someone my be able to help with.
> 
> ...


Good luck Brandon,

Bill


----------



## mrraeder (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info, great to know I'm on the right track.


----------



## mrraeder (May 24, 2013)

Everything worked out bitchin glad to say


----------



## den60 (May 25, 2013)

Mrraeder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a char-broil vertical box charcoal smoker, cheap I understand however I have some questions I am hoping someone my be able to help with.
> 
> ...


Get a second job so you can get your WSM sooner rather than later 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I use the Maverick ET-732 temp probe. When you get your WSM go to Home Depot and pick up a package of lamp nipples (where the lamp replacement parts are). Drill a hole in the side of the WSM and insert the shortest nipple in the hole and use this to insert your probes.


----------

